# Help needed - mirror polishing



## Micioarch (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi guys. I know this topic have been already discussed different time, but using the search I dind't find what I was looking for. 

I'll start from the problem....I have a small higonomikami, which I use for diffent task...I don't know why my girlfriend cleaned, and used the "wrong" side of the dishwashing sponge...and now have some umpleasent scratch, you can see them on this picture.







In the past I saw a video where someone was polishing a kitchen knife with some compound and some cloth or cotton, without any machine ....which is my point, normally I don't mirror polish my knife. (if you know where I can find the video :laugh.

Anyone can suggest me how to do it or which compound, spray or... I have to use without the use of machine.

Thanks to everyone


----------



## Paradox (Nov 4, 2012)

Try a little bit of Flitz on a soft cloth?

Not my video but it seems to cover the need here.

[video=youtube;oUl6nWqEynY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUl6nWqEynY[/video]


----------



## Seth (Nov 4, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0TREf5Tejgw

Maybe yhis one would help.


----------



## Micioarch (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Paradox and Seth I was looking for them, in particular for the second one.
Have you ever tried it? I'll have to find some place which sell it here in europe.....or some similar compund. 
Thanks again
If anyone have more suggestion or experience to share, please tell me.


----------



## Paradox (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes. I have a tube of Flitz just like in the video I linked for you. It is great stuff. Been using it for general metal maintenance for years. It will work on most any metal I have ever tried it on. Less is more, just a dab will do to start. Also it will harm most applied finishes like gun bluing or spray and bake coatings, even anodizing. Should work fine for this I think. I'll bet dollars to doughnuts you can find it in Europe. Good luck. Check in a hardware store?


----------



## Micioarch (Nov 4, 2012)

I found it in europe, in some shop online but it's crazy expensive.....around 100-128$ for 50 Gram tube, I don't think it's so expensive over there.
Does it have different grain tipe?
Have you tried also the micro paste in the panpipe or the paste block?
If you know, which will be the best combo?


----------



## Paradox (Nov 4, 2012)

WOW! It's about $10 or less here for a <2 oz. tube (50 g). I have only ever used the paste version. The tube is just like a toothpaste tube. BTW the small tube will last you a lifetime.  The Flitz website shows two shops in Italy that have it. Hopefully one is close by to you? SANREMO and VIAREGGIO. Good luck. Perhaps there is a common metal polish there that will work like Flitz that will be easier for you to get.? 

ETA: It looks like there is a store chain there called Bricofer? If you have easy access to one I think you will find a product there that will do what you need. Check auto parts stores too.


----------



## Micioarch (Nov 4, 2012)

ahah it's very funny the price difference :laugh:....In this moment I'm living in France, maybe it will be easier to find some similar compound. For which grain I'll have to search 1 micron, more, less? Do you apply it with a cloth or....?
Thanks for all the help


----------



## Paradox (Nov 4, 2012)

Yep. Just cover your fingertip with a soft cloth. Put a dab of the polish on it and rub. It will be intuitive I'm sure.


----------



## Micioarch (Nov 4, 2012)

ok, thanks for all the info....last question, for which grit I have to search?


----------



## Paradox (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't know. Flitz calims to be non-abrasive but it works really good and will remove metal finish like i said before so I don't know what to tell ya.


----------



## Micioarch (Nov 4, 2012)

:laugh: I'll find out something....:lol2:


----------



## Benuser (Nov 4, 2012)

If you have to remove scratches you should start with a grit close to the one that caused them, and go slowly finer and finer. I use worn fine sandpaper with mud from the waterstones.


----------



## zitangy (Nov 4, 2012)

Micioarch said:


> ahah it's very funny the price difference :laugh:....In this moment I'm living in France, maybe it will be easier to find some similar compound. For which grain I'll have to search 1 micron, more, less? Do you apply it with a cloth or....?
> Thanks for all the help



Try using Autosol metal polish. I believe that it is made in Germany and be easily available in Europe. After polishing, I normally use a powdery type of "soap" to wash away the gunk , followed by normal liquid soap detergent and then with by hot water to thoroughly clean it and hopefully remove the metallic smell.

Have fun adn Stay Sharp..

Rgds D


----------



## Paradox (Nov 4, 2012)

That's funny, Flitz is also made in Germany. :cool2:

Try some toothpaste if all else fails.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 4, 2012)

Auto sandpaper and micro mesh pads...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2012)

oh noooo  

good luck! I know it will take a lot of time and effort, but you will make it!


----------



## la2tokyo (Nov 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried to use a Dremel or other portable tool to do this? If so was it helpful? Any recommendations for compounds to use with buffing wheels?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2012)

nope... its hard to get even pressure this way... ends up looking splotchy


----------



## Benuser (Nov 22, 2012)

Take care: flying knives may hurt. And you should make sure not to locally overheat the blade.


----------

